# Those red dogs



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't posted in quite some time, so i decided i will..

You post to, with your.. red heads! I can't get enough of those red heads! Here's mine. 

Mandie








Mandie and Wilson


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's mine: Captain Rose and JOY


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful. The one of Mandie and Wilson cracked me up.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, aren't they a pair? :]


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love my red boys...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Bridge Kid, Maggie, was a beautiful redhead.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

All Gorgeous but Maggie is my favorite.  Such a sweet smile.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's our Molly, went to the bridge Sept. 2, 2009. She got kind of goofy at times.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The second photo of Molly is hilarious. Who is the wee dog in the corner of the sofa?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Casey - aka Lil Red


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My big handsome redhead Dillon


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So many redheads to love...... and so little time....::roflmao:

My boy Tuff.....just got to love em at their best.... and at their worst!!!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

*LOVE those red Dawgs!*​


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> *LOVE those red Dawgs!*​


Michael....cant help but love your Jake doggy


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie and Brandy. Brandy is the senior. Both are at the Bridge...I miss my redheads.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I do love the redheads. I may be a bit biased though being that I am one myself!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

She is not mine but she is the most awesome Redhead you could ever meet...If you have any doubts check this out.

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?px=10027105&fr_id=24699&pg=personal

Hope you don't mind Cindy


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My soon to be redhead. I pick him up May 2. (He's a toller lol)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My sweet Daniel Boone:










Jasper doo:










And little foster Merle (who will most likely be going to his new home this week)


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is my red boy Rusty. He is fighting cancer for the 2nd time now. He is a very strong boy and I love him very much.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Keep fighting Rusty...we love our big red dogs!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is the red boy...







​


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

They are all so beautiful. 

Janine-I have a Murphy too!


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> The second photo of Molly is hilarious. Who is the wee dog in the corner of the sofa?


That's BJ, he was in the chair first and didn't want to move so Molly used him as a foot rest.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

pb1221 said:


> They are all so beautiful.
> 
> Janine-I have a Murphy too!


Is that your Murphy in the doorway window?


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes it is. She always has to get in on everything! Is your Murphy a boy? I named her after Murphy Brown-the TV show.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My red heads, Breeze and Trip (Dooley is lighter, so he doesn't get to be in this thread).


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Porter the Readhead*

My "redhead" Porter has been at the Bridge since October 15, 2009. Miss him everyday.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Some nice looking redheads indeed! Now, you've all got me second guessing myself! (We were looking for a dark redhead, but when we seen Max he stole our hearts) Well, that could be my reasoning to getting another Golden! HA!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My redhead, Rocky.


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

*This is Annie Lee--10 mos.*

This is my new best friend, Annie Lee. She is a lucky find after I lost my dear, sweet Riley last summer to lunch cancer. Annie is a lot of fun and loves the camera.


----------

